# w7



## 707Spec-V (Mar 30, 2004)

Who has these? im planning on getting 2 12's, w7's of course i heard they hit pretty hard, eathier that or 3 15's regular JL's, i know i know "that's too much for a sentra" but after being in a suburban with 8 12's in it i think ill be able to handle it


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Obviously you don't give 2 craps about sound quality just by what you said, so don't waste your money on w7s. Get a pair of 15L7s instead


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

on a sentra....one w7 is enough..trust me. u will have to upgrade all your stereo equipment of course for this setup to work....otherwise dont spend the money on what the w7 cost and get something cheaper


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

If any of you guys are interested a buddy of mine is sellin a 10 inch W7 with a JL 500/1 amp for $700. Lemme know.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I thought they only made 13w7 are you talking about 15w6


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

they make 10, 12, and 13 w7s, and they make a 15w3


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I mis read your post I never thought you would recommend a kicker product so I thought it said 15w7 not 15L7, sorry.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

haha, I have nothing against kicker, they just don't have very good sound quality. They're great for getting loud though, which is what it appears this guy wants to do.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

W7s take mad power, even the 10" W7. a 13"; W7 will take more power than you think and more than you can prolly afford after buying 2 $700+ subs.

2nd thing, 2 13W7s is more bass than you will know what to do with. and if they are not set up just right, they can sound pretty bad. Sounds to me like the only thing you're concerned with is having the loudest car on the road. Just because your car can bump doesn't make you cool. If you're gonna spend $2000 on subs and amps, you BETTER fucking have a respectible setup around the subs.

What is your purpose? What do you want to get out of your system? Just because a friend tells you what he likes doesn't mean it's your best option.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> If you're gonna spend $2000 on subs and amps, you BETTER fucking have a respectible setup around the subs.





Good man


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Damn 2 W7's in a Sentra is nuts...Even 2 L7's is loud as hell, Im plenty satisfied with L5's, anyways like everyone else said, if you dont make a respectable highs setup its gonna be bass and u wont hear anything else and it will sound like shit.


----------



## 707Spec-V (Mar 30, 2004)

Thier is a VERY GOOD audio place where i live and no i dont want to have the loudest car because in my family we have burbans with 8 12's in them yukons with 4 15's, ect , ect so i know i wont be the loudest its just something that runs in our family i guess  and i know how much im going to spend even though i might get "hooked up" i know the price and a shop is more than qualified to handle the job.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> If you're gonna spend $2000 on subs and amps, you BETTER fucking have a respectible setup around the subs.


Even better than that, you'd better have a real good electrical system that's capable to stand up to being able to properly drive a pair of W7's. Your stock electrical system will hate you.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

707Spec-V said:


> Thier is a VERY GOOD audio place where i live and no i dont want to have the loudest car because in my family we have burbans with 8 12's in them yukons with 4 15's, ect , ect so i know i wont be the loudest its just something that runs in our family i guess  and i know how much im going to spend even though i might get "hooked up" i know the price and a shop is more than qualified to handle the job.



it doesn't matter if there's a very good audio shop near you, if you spend $2000 on subs and amps you better fucking have $1500+ in your front stage or everyone here will fly to your house and kick you in the nuts


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Alot of the shops around here make it where the mids and highs are more dominant than the subs are maybe thats what he means. I prefer a good blend not something dominating another thing


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I can see it now. Distortion that can be heard from 3 miles away. Stock mids, ripping themselves apart, screws being knocked loose by the power of the W7s, bumper rattling on it's plastic tabs, no control at all. Sentra Cruising down the street, bumpin his music at full blast. The only thing louder than his dual 13" W7s is the trunklid itself. The sound of the licence plate can be heard from the cabin of a 747 flying 10,000 feet directly above that Sentra. Mids and highs completely drowned out....suddenly the Sentra is stranded in the middle of the road as it's alternator pushes out it's last watt.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I can see it now. Distortion that can be heard from 3 miles away. Stock mids, ripping themselves apart, screws being knocked loose by the power of the W7s, bumper rattling on it's plastic tabs, no control at all. Sentra Cruising down the street, bumpin his music at full blast. The only thing louder than his dual 13" W7s is the trunklid itself. The sound of the licence plate can be heard from the cabin of a 747 flying 10,000 feet directly above that Sentra. Mids and highs completely drowned out....suddenly the Sentra is stranded in the middle of the road as it's alternator pushes out it's last watt.


....and as he leaves the car stranded to go buy a new battery so he can drive to Autozone, some guys who heard the license plate rattling from 10 miles away come and steal everything.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

scrappy said:


> Alot of the shops around here make it where the mids and highs are more dominant than the subs are maybe thats what he means. I prefer a good blend not something dominating another thing



I have never seen a shop that did that, unless by "dominant mids and highs" you mean it has a flat frequency response that people don't realize is flat because they're so used to cars that have so much bass they can't even hear the words.

I have seen people with like 6 tweeters, stock mids, and no subs, who blast the treble as loud as they can because they think that makes them cool. That's the people doing that though, not the shops.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> I have seen people with like 6 tweeters, stock mids, and no subs, who blast the treble as loud as they can because they think that makes them cool. That's the people doing that though, not the shops.


haha, is that what's popular on the streets?


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I can see it now. Distortion that can be heard from 3 miles away. Stock mids, ripping themselves apart, screws being knocked loose by the power of the W7s, bumper rattling on it's plastic tabs, no control at all. Sentra Cruising down the street, bumpin his music at full blast. The only thing louder than his dual 13" W7s is the trunklid itself. The sound of the licence plate can be heard from the cabin of a 747 flying 10,000 feet directly above that Sentra. Mids and highs completely drowned out....suddenly the Sentra is stranded in the middle of the road as it's alternator pushes out it's last watt.


own3d


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> haha, is that what's popular on the streets?


yeah man, you aren't cool unless you got the treble....where have you been? Bass is ALL last week bro


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> yeah man, you aren't cool unless you got the treble....where have you been? Bass is ALL last week bro


damn, and I thought it was all about the infrasonic. Looks like I'm gonna have to trash these brand new 25"ers


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

looks like it, they have these new 27" tweets though that are supposed to be able to make your ears bleed. You aren't cool until you can feel the cymbals in your chest.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Well the last truck I heard with 2 15s. Wasnt as loud as I expected. A little more power to the subs wouldve been good. My stereo has a little more bass than mids and highs and I think it sounds good. Where the truck had more mids and highs than bass


----------



## Brad67 (Apr 30, 2002)

I have 1 12w7 in my 200sx. It is all you will need man. I never turn mine all the way up because it is to much bass that way. I hit 163db in outlaw class with my setup last comp. I did. also, all kidding aside, you better get some mids and tweets if you plan on listening to anything but bass. The sound from my sub is fantastic, and I couldn't be happier. You do NOT need 2 12's let alone 2 13's. ohh and I run my one 12 off of a PPI pc2600.


----------

